# Wanderung mit Hindernissen:



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Silurus hat auch beruflich mit der Erfassung von Gewässern zu tun. Und diese Erfahrung kommt auch in seinem mehr als lesenwerten Artikel durch, wenn er auch manchen vielleicht auf den ersten Blick eher als eine „kleine Geschichte“ erscheinen mag. Herzlichen Dank, Silurus:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/wanderung.htm


----------



## Bowman (6. März 2003)

Ein wirklich lesenswerter Bericht #6 

Silurus hat es verstanden, einen an und für sich &quot;trockenen&quot; Stoff anschaulich zu präsentieren.

Viele Sachen kommen mir sehr bekannt vor:
Sei es die Gewässerverschmutzung; die Mühlgräben, die dem normalen Flussbett das Wasser abgraben;
Turbinen, die Fische zerhacken; fehlende oder fehlkonstruierte Fischtreppen;
begradigte Flussläufe und und und ...

Ich habe beim Lesen mehrfach zustimmend genickt - stimmt, kenn&acute; ich, genau so ist es.

Bei Silurus hat das Märchen (wie es sich gehört?) ein Happy end - leider ist es in der Wirklichkeit wohl anders.
In den meisten deutschen Flüssen und Bächen gibt es nur noch Fische, weil sie von den Vereinen alljährlich besetzt werden.

Bleibt die Überlegung: Was kann *ich* bzw. der einzelne Angler gegen die beschriebenen Mißstände tun?

Ganz falsch wäre meines Erachtens die Resignation.
Ich denke schon, dass jeder etwas tun kann.
Sei es durch die Organisation in Angelvereinen oder auch durch Mitarbeit
in Organisationen oder Parteien, die sich für solche Ziele einsetzen.

Zum Schluß: Schön, das im Anglerboard immer wieder auch solche Fragen aufgeworfen und diskutiert werden. #r


----------

